# moonlight



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting some kind of night light to watch my cories..

I'm gearing up to buy a 4 bulb t5ho fixture, and was wondering if maybe I could put a moon light bulb .. is it worth it? or should I get a led system? .. space is an issue as the 4 light fixture sits right on top of the tank (55g)

suggestions?


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

okoolo said:


> I'm thinking about getting some kind of night light to watch my cories..
> 
> I'm gearing up to buy a 4 bulb t5ho fixture, and was wondering if maybe I could put a moon light bulb .. is it worth it? or should I get a led system? .. space is an issue as the 4 light fixture sits right on top of the tank (55g)
> 
> suggestions?


i like off at daytime, and on at night. so donot need moonlight. and half price for HYdro.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

If you put a regular bulb for your moonlight, you will notice that its too strong...and you'll have a dimmed daylight. Definitely look into an LED system, with some skills you can build one yourself. I bought mine off eBay, for my 20G saltwater tank. Came with 4 LEDs @ $20 (including tax & shippings & plug w/ transformer).


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*moonlighting*

i bought the underwater moonlighting from marineland , has 4 led lights and air diffuser attached it . actually looks awosme as u can place it underwater adn at night u can see all the shadows and fish swimming by , comes in white /red /blue and not sure what others , picked it up at aquapets for i think 25 bucks , deff a plus for me i would buy another one no probs
tom


----------

